# Gear update dilemma



## sanj (Sep 13, 2018)

Confusing times. I have been updating my DSLR within days of it being launched. This has worked well for me as I get good price for my used gear and the difference to update is not much. 
With mirrorless coming which will take over anytime now, I am so confused if I should update immediately. The introduced mirrorless has advantages but my 1dx2 and 5d4 are better at almost everything that matter to me. 
I know if I do not sell my DSLR's now, their prices will keep falling. I guess I will not update in near future. Will run my DSLR for next 10 years and only then update to mirrorless which would have evolved perfectly by then. 
The DSLR's by then will be worthless in market so I would keep them as memory... Does anyone else feel the same? What is the approach you taking?


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> Confusing times. I have been updating my DSLR within days of it being launched. This has worked well for me as I get good price for my used gear and the difference to update is not much.
> With mirrorless coming which will take over anytime now, I am so confused if I should update immediately. The introduced mirrorless has advantages *but my 1dx2 and 5d4 are better at almost everything that matter to me**.*
> I know if I do not sell my DSLR's now, their prices will keep falling. I guess I will not update in near future. Will run my DSLR for next 10 years and only then update to mirrorless which would have evolved perfectly by then.
> The DSLR's by then will be worthless in market so I would keep them as memory... Does anyone else feel the same? What is the approach you taking?



I think you answer your own question - as per the part I highlighted above. 
I do understand what you mean, and are going through. the EOS R is the first time I have seriously considered FF.

Each person's situation is unique. I expect I will continue to use my Canon APS- C DSLRs till I run them into the ground, and then migrate up to EOS R.

It is very good (future proofing / promising) - that the RF Mount and adapters indicate that one should be able to use their full range of EF-S and EF lenses into the future, via those adapters, particularly with those having added functionality.(i.e. slot in filter and the function ring!)

That sounds like an ideal path for me, and also consider which RF lens/lenses I might get with my first EOS R (whenever that might be). The initial lens line up is good - some impressive optics, some practical lenses and from all accounts, great lenses yet to be revealed.

PJ


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 13, 2018)

I've never worried about the resale value of a camera - I didn't buy it as an investment.

And as we speak I'm waiting for the delivery of a (used) 1Dx, on the confident assumption that currently-available cameras will still work incredibly well, despite what the future might have in store.


> With mirrorless coming *which will take over anytime now*



No, it won't...


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> Confusing times. I have been updating my DSLR within days of it being launched. This has worked well for me as I get good price for my used gear and the difference to update is not much.
> With mirrorless coming which will take over anytime now, I am so confused if I should update immediately. The introduced mirrorless has advantages but my 1dx2 and 5d4 are better at almost everything that matter to me.
> I know if I do not sell my DSLR's now, their prices will keep falling. I guess I will not update in near future. Will run my DSLR for next 10 years and only then update to mirrorless which would have evolved perfectly by then.
> The DSLR's by then will be worthless in market so I would keep them as memory... Does anyone else feel the same? What is the approach you taking?




Not at all confusing. You are allowing gadget lust to take over at the expense of reason. Your needs are met by two of the top of the line Canon cameras, and you are thinking about wants. 

Like Keith, I don't buy cameras as an investment, and I only upgrade when I feel like I have advanced enough to justify the jump to a more complex system, provided that I think the new system will help me achieve something my old system can't. That said, I learned a long time ago not to be on the bleeding leading edge of new tech. I prefer to wait a while, perhaps second gen so that the bugs are worked out and maybe newer better versions are available. I have not regretted being more conservative in my approach, and I don't have the angst/confusion.

Worst case scenario for you is that you will have fun with your gear, whatever it is, long into the future.

Scott


----------



## sanj (Sep 13, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> I think you answer your own question - as per the part I highlighted above.
> I do understand what you mean, and are going through. the EOS R is the first time I have seriously considered FF.
> 
> Each person's situation is unique. I expect I will continue to use my Canon APS- C DSLRs till I run them into the ground, and then migrate up to EOS R.
> ...


We both seem to have similar plans. But I believe that God laughs when we make plans.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> Confusing times. I have been updating my DSLR within days of it being launched. This has worked well for me as I get good price for my used gear and the difference to update is not much.


On the other hand, you buy your new gear on top of its price.

However, it pays off with access to better gear earlier (which, hopefully, lets you take pictures that you were less likely to succeed taking before). It's not the case with EOS R.



sanj said:


> The DSLR's by then will be worthless in market so I would keep them as memory... Does anyone else feel the same? What is the approach you taking?


I will buy FF mirrorless when (and if) it becomes sufficiently better. When I moved from film to digital, I never bought any cropped DSLR camera, my first DSLR was FF.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 13, 2018)

I don;t think you need to worry about the 1Dx2 - FF mirrorless (especially Canon's version) has a way to go before it is anywhere near good enough for anyone who values the 1Dx2. The 5D4 is a different matter but I think it still has enough advantages over the R series for a year or two.


----------



## sanj (Sep 13, 2018)

I am different than few people here. I like to sell off cameras before they loose value. And it works well for me. My gear stays latest and in perfect working condition. But if you want to buy cameras and continue using them till they cant be sold at decent price, that is your choice.


----------



## sanj (Sep 13, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> I've never worried about the resale value of a camera - I didn't buy it as an investment.
> 
> And as we speak I'm waiting for the delivery of a (used) 1Dx, on the confident assumption that currently-available cameras will still work incredibly well, despite what the future might have in store.
> 
> ...



Lets see. I think differently. DSLR has nothing going for it anymore except battery.


----------



## tron (Sep 13, 2018)

It really depends on us. The more of us who do not get rid of our DSLRs and do not buy a mirrorless the longer the DSLRs will continue to exist.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> I like to sell off cameras before they loose value. And it works well for me. My gear stays latest and in perfect working condition. But if you want to buy cameras and continue using them till they cant be sold at decent price, that is your choice.


I like to buy cameras when I need them. And it works well for me. I get a camera that meets my needs, and I continue using it until it no longer meets my needs. But if you want to waste money buying new gear at premium launch prices, that is your choice.


----------



## tron (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> Lets see. I think differently. DSLR has nothing going for it anymore except battery.


Except 2 cards for the 1DxII, 5DIV, 7DII, faster fps (especially at AI Servo), even better dust protection (although cudos to Canon for the closed shutter innovation at EOS R) and better handling especially with the big lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> ...
> With mirrorless coming which will take over anytime now, I am so confused if I should update immediately. The introduced mirrorless has advantages but my 1dx2 and 5d4 are better at almost everything that matter to me.
> ...


Hi sanj! 
I'd second what neuro posted.

Please *ask yourself*, if you have any need that your current system does not fulfill and that EOS R and RF lenses do (right now). 
If there aren't any real advantages (maybe except the apparently brilliant RF50/1.2) I'd lean back, relax and wait for future releases to come. 
I think you'll still have a good ROI selling your old gear when something is released that is surpassing your 5D4 or 1DX2.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> Lets see. I think differently. DSLR has nothing going for it anymore except battery.


You say DSLR has nothing going for it anymore except battery life ... but you also say your existing 5DIV and 1DXII are better than the EOS R at almost everything you care about ... Sounds to me like you actually think your existing DSLRs have more going for them than just battery life.

Assuming you own photography gear to take photos (and maybe videos) - as against, say, collect - it doesn't seem like a confusing or difficult choice to me. Use the tools you prefer to use. And it sounds like that means sticking to your existing DSLRs.

I'll be sticking with what I have - personally I don't feel any desire to spend money on the EOS R. The RF 50 1.2L looks interesting, but even then I'm very happy with my 50 Art and it's far cheaper than the RF 50.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 13, 2018)

"The introduced mirrorless has advantages but my 1dx2 and 5d4 are better at almost everything that matter to me."

Your own words answer your question. Another reasons to wait...we have no idea what the future FF R cameras will be. So it would seem to be a no-brainer for you to wait until the entire R lineup exists. And when you don't buy immediately at launch, you will probably save more money than you will lose in resale value of the cameras you are selling. DSLRs aren't going away any time soon. Your resale value - while it may drop a bit - will probably be strong for many years.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 13, 2018)

sanj said:


> Lets see. I think differently. DSLR has nothing going for it anymore except battery.



So this should be easy for you to answer then, Sanj: _objectively_, what does mirrorless give you that you _can't_ get from your current cameras?


----------



## sanj (Sep 13, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> So this should be easy for you to answer then, Sanj: _objectively_, what does mirrorless give you that you _can't_ get from your current cameras?


Good question. Currently not much besides the new lenses and focus. But it seems soon that mirrorless will be developing far more and DSLR will not. My belief.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 13, 2018)

So, I've run numbers on this. 




Play with the assumptions, but resale really does affect which is more cost effective.....

That is point 1.

Point 2....As suspected by price point, one card slot, etc, the R is a well featured "consumer" mirrorless camera. In his interview, Mr Kiyoto confirmed that the R was "middle class." My point being, you have a 1DXII and 5DIV. I would think, at a minimum, you will want to wait until the upper end "R"s are released.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Oct 4, 2018)

For myself, the real dilemma is questioning the longevity of the RF lineup. Yes canon came out with lenses that seem to indicate that this is the future for canon. but I'm thinking of some of the shortcomings of the EOS R (yes, I'm not just talking about 4K). I already feel like the M lineup is looking kind of dead in the water for me.. thankfully I haven't invested in them too much. I mean, it can happen right? Like the Samsung lineup a few years back. RIP I just feel that as much as I like my canon system (rephrase: love) if they don't dominate the market -> increased sales, they could just stop the lineup. I'd like to go mirrorless someday with canon but I'm already invested with EF, EF-S, and M. I was trying to replace all EF-S to M.. but that I'm not too sure anymore. Add the RF? Slowly replace all of the EF gear? what are your thoughts forum peeps? what is your gear plan? thx 

-and yes, this has NOTHING to do with creating work, I know. Purely being a gear head for this post.-


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi cellomaster. 
But you don’t have to replace all your EF gear,  you just have to buy one adaptor (with the control ring) and use all your EF gear (with enhanced features)! 

Cheers, Graham. 



cellomaster27 said:


> Add the RF? Slowly replace all of the EF gear? what are your thoughts forum peeps? what is your gear plan? thx
> 
> -and yes, this has NOTHING to do with creating work, I know. Purely being a gear head for this post.-


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 5, 2018)

If I had a 5D Mark IV and a 1DX Mark II the last thing on my mind would be a new camera body. It would seem that somebody that well heeled could wait for the R Pro. Even then... the cameras you have will last at least 10 years.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 5, 2018)

A bad case of GAS over mind jumping from a 5DIV to an EOS R because there is so much hot air filling the posts.


----------

